# A Vallejo Man Awarded $289.2 Million In A Lawsuit Agaisnt Monsanto



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 18, 2018)

A Vallejo man who was just awarded $289.2 million in a lawsuit against Monsanto is speaking about the verdict now. Dewayne Lee Johnson says he was diagnosed with non-Hodgkins Lymphoma after spraying Roundup weed killer for several years.


----------



## futureapl (Aug 19, 2018)

Bittersweet


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 19, 2018)

That stuff is in everything from food to feminine hygiene products. There will be more lawsuits!


----------



## nysister (Aug 19, 2018)

I feel very bad for him, but I am glad this verdict has been brought, the awareness is raised and hopefully it opens a floodgate for more lawsuits.


----------



## LaFaraona (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes. 
I hope that there will be many more lawsuits. Farmers in poor countries are killing thenselves and dying in alarming numbers because of the unethical and inhumane business practices of Monsato.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 21, 2018)

Here is what I want to know, the downstream impact of using this on crops that people eat is that we consume this stuff. Where is that lawsuit that everybody in the world will have to be a party to? This should be criminal.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 25, 2018)

I didn’t know he was from the Bay Area. 

I think this successful win(an odd thing to say, I admit because this poor man will surely die) is just the beginning.


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 28, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Here is what I want to know, the downstream impact of using this on crops that people eat is that we consume this stuff. Where is that lawsuit that everybody in the world will have to be a party to? This should be criminal.



There haven’t been enough scientific studies beside Monsanto; they pay scientists to keep quiet about their studies. They were the most prominent lobbyist against GMO labeling and have the government in their back pocket.


----------

